# Alan Stoddart



## Eltel

Alan Stoddart, C/E with Seaforth and Swires, sadly passed away last Friday. A great friend and shipmate. RIP Alan.


----------



## muldonaich

Sailed wth an Neil stood dart I the sixties great chanter player


----------

